# How many times can one take the exam?



## Byk (Nov 27, 2020)

Now that the exam is computer based I was wondering if anyone knows on any limitations on how many times one ca take the exam?


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 28, 2020)

Byk said:


> Now that the exam is computer based I was wondering if anyone knows on any limitations on how many times one ca take the exam?


I was actually wondering this too.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Nov 28, 2020)

It depends on your State board. Ours here is up to 3 times.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 28, 2020)

I want to say I researched this for state of TN or SC, and it was "you can sign up 3 times without question. But after that, you have to prove that you deserve another attempt". When I researched further, that was just stating you signed up for an online class, a masters class, or even just buy a study book.


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Nov 29, 2020)

Byk said:


> Now that the exam is computer based I was wondering if anyone knows on any limitations on how many times one ca take the exam?


From the NCEES examine guide Nov 2020 edition:

"Retaking the Exam NCEES policy allows examinees to attempt a particular NCEES examination one time per testing window and no more than three times in a 12-month period. Some licensing boards have a more restrictive policy. Visit ncees.org/boards to determine the policy of the licensing board you selected during the registration process."


----------

